# Photo gallery and Image slide show



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi

Does anyone know how to create a Photo gallery with CSS? Aslo, Is it possible to create an image slide show with CSS ? I've found some of them on the net, but you know the deal, you can't copy of other peoples work.


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi,

RE: The slide show, you can use what is commonly known as a "lightbox" to give a "slide show" effect, and the user would then choose a picuture and be given left/right arrows to move along....

See here: http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/

As for the photogallery, there are some open source ones out there such as plogger (http://www.plogger.org), or coppermine (http://coppermine-gallery.net/). Also, most hosts will come with some open source programs/projects ready for you to install (on cPanel it will contain Fantastico de Luxe and they tend to have a decent amount of Open Source Photo galleries)

hope that helps,

Regards,
A...


----------



## mrtechnique (Jan 3, 2007)

You can also get a Gallery Photo Gallery by going to:

http://gallery.menalto.com/


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

You can make a photo gallery with css, you can not make a slideshow with only css you would need javascript as well.


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you for all the great information. What I'm looking for is a CSS or Javascript build photo gallery and slide show because I'm making the website using Xhtml and CSS.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Would something like this work for you?

EDIT: Also, Dynamic Drive has some photo gallery scripts that might be of interest.

Peace...


----------

